# New Home Brew Shop in South Jersey



## Lurker (Oct 20, 2010)

I have not been here yet but I will be soon.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/23520/?view=beerfly


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought you were going to say Tom's house


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2010)

Toms house probably hs more supplies as does probably mine. I hate websites with no links and when they dont even tell you what brnds they have! Lack of effort there leads me to believe lack of effort everywhere!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Toms house probably hs more supplies as does probably mine. I hate websites with no links and when they dont even tell you what brnds they have! Lack of effort there leads me to believe lack of effort everywhere!



or new ma & pa shop with great prices and limited internet or computer skills. If I was in the area I would be checking it out asap and let them know who I was and what I'm looking for in a shop. Their could be rewards later on.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 22, 2010)

Today I went to the new home brew shop in So. Jersey. The store is large and clean and the owner, Bret has filled the shelves. He has everything that the home wine maker will need from tubing to a good selection of yeast, corks, etc. He has it all. As to you beermakers, it seemed that he is fully stocked. Not knowing beer making I can only say that it seemed well stocked. Certainly, there were all kinds of hops and other stuff about which I know nothing. He offered me a glass of homemade beer which I had never tasted. It was very good, he said that I like hoppy beer. I thought it was what Hopalong Cassidy would like. All in all I would say it is well stocked and operated by a friendly and knowledgeable man. I spent about thirty dollars there and since I told him that I was on this forum, he gave me a 10% discount. If you are nearby, stop in and tell him you are on the forum for the 10% .


----------

